# GBA #2815 - Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (Europe)



## JPH (Apr 9, 2008)

^^release-2815^^


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 9, 2008)

Huh? We all know Atlus doesn't have a European division, and hasn't published a game there themselves.


----------



## bollocks (Apr 9, 2008)

Christ, this actually _came out_ in Europe? Super Robot Taisen as well... i thought it was cancelled. must have been an incredibly limited release. (and yes atlus doesn't have a european division, i believe this and SRT were actually published by 505 Games)

..and if this is out...i wonder about the 2 505 GBA games that never saw an english release anywhere else (Funny Cards and Brick'em All), maybe they're around somewhere?


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 9, 2008)

This looks like a promising game. From what I gather it seems to be a SRPG that uses a card system similar to the one in Chain of Memories (one of my favoritest games ever). Could it really be that good? Anyone played it?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha! On picture 3 it says "Passive - Aggressive". That's funny.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not a good game, I assume?


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 9, 2008)

It isn't yet clear whether these details are accurate. We know Atlus doesn't publish in Europe. And like the previous release (#2814), its NFO link here is entirely unrelated to the game at hand.

Finding a page on the European publisher's site or something might clear things up.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 9, 2008)

Riviera the promised land isn't out in Europe for the GBA. (Can't remember about PSP)


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 9, 2008)

Then again, even a publisher's own website can be missing info. Capcom Europe doesn't mention Mega Man Network Transmission on theirs.


----------



## DarkUli (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a pretty good game for those wondering, I played, tested, didn't complete it, wasn't in the mood for RPG's.

But it's good, I reccomend everyone to give it a try.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 9, 2008)

agreed... this game is excellent but since i haven't finished riviera, nor have i finished this


----------



## BFC (Apr 9, 2008)

The infos and screens here are taken from the USA-versions. Wait for a proper update. At least Yggdra has 505 Game Street copyright info in the title screen which should answer all questions. Brick Em All and Funny Cards don't seem to exist tough we had hope for these 2 just as well. But this is all what is out there.


----------



## nonameform (Apr 9, 2008)

I've decided to register finally (have been lurking for months) just to say that all four latest releases are from 505 Games. You can find this info in NFOs or when you load game.


----------



## Westside (Apr 10, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> Not a good game, I assume?


Assume? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is an outstanding game, go play it first before you comment.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop posting nonsense!, you cannot win like this!, oh............. wait, there is no mention of *enis or donkeyb*lls in the last post, whatahell?

On topic: I look forward to the PSP remake!


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 10, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> Not a good game, I assume?



Actually, I haven't finished the game yet(the US release), but what I"ve played so far, the game is pretty excellent. If you're into these type of games, then definitely try it out.


----------



## Dragon_Megatron (Apr 10, 2008)

OMFG!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This game was really released in europe!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And about Riviera?? Some info?


P.S: sorry for my bad bad english...


----------



## Leah (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this game anything to do with PSP release 1426  Riviera - The Promised Land (Thats the Euro release)???
As the characters look really similar to the ones on the PSP cover.
Is it a series? If so can anyone tell me what other games are part of the series and if they all have English releases?
Worth playing?

Edit: Going of other peoples comments I think they are connected somehow, other releases are:
1086 Riviera - The Promised Land (USA)
0768 Riviera - Yakusoku no Chi  (Japan)

Hope this helps someone!?!


----------



## Leah (Apr 10, 2008)

Should of checked lol
Guess 2018 Riviera - The Promised Land is same story as the PSP version!
Can anyone tell me a bit about general story and any other games in the series, I really like to play full series of games!
Why I wish someone would translate Magical Vacation!!!

(Anyone want to do a full translation and I will show u my boobs lol!)


----------



## nonameform (Apr 10, 2008)

Leah said:
			
		

> Should of checked lol
> Guess 2018 Riviera - The Promised Land is same story as the PSP version!
> Can anyone tell me a bit about general story and any other games in the series, I really like to play full series of games!
> Why I wish someone would translate Magical Vacation!!!
> ...



Read about Sting RPGs at Hardcore Gaming 101.


----------



## damon666 (Apr 10, 2008)

Leah said:
			
		

> Should of checked lol
> Guess 2018 Riviera - The Promised Land is same story as the PSP version!
> Can anyone tell me a bit about general story and any other games in the series, I really like to play full series of games!
> Why I wish someone would translate Magical Vacation!!!
> ...



2018 - Riviera - The Promised Land , is the same story / game / whatever as the PSP version , just for sony's handheld . 

good game tho , so i would recommend if you liked the gba version , you will love the psp version with brighter and better 

graphics .


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the color scheme they have.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lulz @ the nub that *ASS*umed this was a bad game XD  
This is my favorite GBA title and I hope it is the final one, cause what an ending!


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

They seem to like making everything look overly complicated, but it's cool.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Apr 11, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Lulz @ the nub that *ASS*umed this was a bad game XD
> This is my favorite GBA title and I hope it is the final one, cause what an ending!



That's how you spell assume....


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Just loaded it up, pretty impressive I must say, this could have passed for decent DS graphics.



Indeed, the fighting sequences look really awesome but a bit weird.


----------



## bollocks (Apr 12, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Lulz @ the nub that *ASS*umed this was a bad game XD
> This is my favorite GBA title and I hope it is the final one, cause what an ending!


yeah, but it probably won't be... the final one will be the Icelandic version of Madagascar, or something. that's how all great consoles end, buried under a mountain of shovelware.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

bollocks said:
			
		

> shadowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're desperate to get to 3000 lol.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 12, 2008)

When did Nintendo stop issuing licenses for third parties on GBA? I know the last boxed Japanese game was back in 2006, but it kept going longer elsewhere.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I'll play this as a goodbye to the GBA.

Read the NFO. Quite a eulogy.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 13, 2008)

Excellent game, well worth a look in, gets quite tough too.  Also Super Robot Taisen OG 1&2 USA are awesome, nice for Europe to get a look in (if more languages are included).
I wish Atlus would bring over the DS SRT but I guess theres crazy legal issues with so many different units in the game..
Why has no trans team picked it up!?


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 13, 2008)

The NFOs posted on GBAtemp for #2814 and 2815 are incorrect.

#2814 is showing the NFO of Bratz: The Movie (Europe), #2815 is showing Barbie as The Island Princess (USA).


----------



## Hebus San (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone knows where to buy these one in Europe?


----------



## Venko (Apr 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE(beautifulbeast @ Apr 9 2008, 09:28 AM) Ha! On picture 3 it says "Passive - Aggressive". That's funny.


I believe you'll find you're mistaken. It says the left hand-side is passive and the right hand-side is aggressive.

Anyhow, this game looks worth a shot so I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 19, 2008)

lol
The NFO is from "Bratz:The Movie" xD


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (Apr 21, 2008)

*That's how you spell assume....*

I suppose he was making a bad play on the break down of the word or the "saying"

"To Assume is to make a *Ass* out of *U* and *Me*

But to continue on the theme...
Yggdra Is beyond a good game Better than FFTA or FE IMO (not  gonna say Super Robot Taisen OG 1 & 2 though)


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

Over 2 months since a GBA release. Can it be dead now?


----------



## JPH (Jun 13, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Over 2 months since a GBA release. Can it be dead now?


Actually there was a Japanese XXXX release I never bothered posting!


----------



## BFC (Jun 14, 2008)

There is also a new Bratz the Movie release you might have missed.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Jun 15, 2008)

You're either dishonoring the GBA by not posting them or would dishonor it because it's all shovel ware, I can't decide what would be better.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 29, 2008)

Isn't the front page customizable? I don't think this section is doing much good now.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 2, 2008)

/me tired of having to scroll past this game to see the latest DS & Wii releases.


----------



## fischju (Jul 4, 2008)

How do I make it go away?


----------



## SJerdev (Jul 4, 2008)

filename: ind-yguf

NFO:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> __ _____ __/\________            .|.            ________/\__ _____ __
> \\____\\      ___  \__:_________|_________:__/  ___      //____//
> _ |_   \_____\       : _ __    |    __ _ :       /_____/   _| _
> _____/ _| __________\  _ __.__   \  .!.  /   __.__ _  /__________ |_ \_____
> ...


NFO_DL_link:
http://qshare.com/get/244429/ind-yguf.nfo.html


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

This game kind of reminds me of Riviera, same developer?


----------



## dice (Jul 30, 2008)

^ both are from Atlus. I want to say that this is a sequel of sorts but I'm not 100% sure on that


----------



## Giangsta (Aug 1, 2008)

is this gonna be the last GBA game?


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 1, 2008)

Giangsta said:
			
		

> is this gonna be the last GBA game?


Possibly. More may get dumped but I dont think any more are being released.


----------



## James B. (Aug 1, 2008)

Woah. I was just gonna ask the same thing.

O.o


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Giangsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is NOT the last GBA game. Actually, it is Bratz_the_Movie_EUR_GBA-SirVG, but it seems no one cares enough to post it


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it's time to get rid of the GBA box on the front page, agreed?


----------



## Calafas (Aug 2, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I think it's time to get rid of the GBA box on the front page, agreed?



Seconded


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 2, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, unless by magic SE releases FF7 GBA.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 2, 2008)

There might still be prototypes or region dupe carts in the wild somewhere, but not worth searching years for.


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

Just disable it from the Portal.

My Controls > Edit Profile Information > Portal Display 

Edit it to your liking. You can remove anything you dislike from the Portal (NDS releases, Wii releases, GBA releases, Homebrew, or GBAtemp & Scene news), and you can also swap them around to your liking.

Sorry to go off topic like this...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 5, 2008)

I want more GBA games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll hope that ther will be more DS games as GBA games


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2008)

@raulpica we are well aware of the "last" game (I would link the thread but it appears to be in the magazine staff section) but it apparently never pre'd and dump date in the nfo is april. There was also the fire emblem betas but they would never be anything other than XXXX.

Personally although I did not get along with Yggdra Union I can see how it is a good game and would much rather the GBA died on this.

Still
2808_Bratz_the_Movie_EUR_GBA-SirVG 



Spoiler: nfo




<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßÛßßÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÂÂÜßÜ ÛÂÂÛ Ü Û Û Û ßÛß ßÜÛ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÜ ßÜß ÛÜ ßÜßÜß ÛÜÛÂÂÛÂÂ ÜÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛßÜÜÜßÛÛßßÛÛ²±° ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²Û ÛÛÂÂÛ ßÛ ÛÛÛÛ±ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÜßßßÜÛÜßßÜÛ²±° ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÜßßßÜÜÜßÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÜÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛ²Û²Û²ÛÛÛÛÛÛßÂÂ ßÛÛÛßÂÂ ßÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²Û²ÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ²²²²ÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛÜÂÂ ÜÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛ²²²²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ²²²²²ÛÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜÛ²²²²²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂÛ±²±²±²±²±ÛÜÂÂÛ±²±²±²±ÛÂÂÜÛ±²±²±²±²±ÛÂÂÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂÂÂ 
ÜÜÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂÜÜÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂß²²±±±±±±±²ÜÂÂÛ±±±±±ÛÂÂÜ²±±±±±±±²²ßÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂÜÜÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂÜÜ
ß± ßÂÂÂÂÛ ß± ßÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂßßÛ±±±±±ÛÂÂÛ±°±°±ÛÂÂÛ±±±±±ÛßßÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂß ±ß ÛÂÂÂÂß ±ß
ÜÜßßßÜÜ Û ÜÜßßßÜÜ Û ÜÂÂÜ²±°±°±ÛÂÂÜ±°°°°°±ÜÂÂÛ±°±°±²ÜÂÂÜ Û ÜÜßßßÜÜ Û ÜÜßßßÜÜ
ÂÂÜßÂÂÜ ÛÂÂ ÜßÂÂÜ ÛÂÂÜ±°°°°°±ßÂÂ Û ° ° ° ÛÂÂ ß±°°°°°±ÜÂÂÛ ÜÂÂßÜÂÂ Û ÜÂÂßÜÂÂ
ÜßÂÂÛ±ÂÂÛ ÜßÂÂÛ±ÂÂÜ±°°°°°±ßÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂ ß±°°°°°±ÜÂÂ±ÛÂÂßÜ ÛÂÂ±ÛÂÂßÜ 
ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ±° ° °±ßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß±° ° °±ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜ
ÛßßÜÜÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÜÛÂÂÂÂ ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂ±±±±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂÂÂ ÛÜÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂ ÜÜßßÛ
ÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÂÂÂÂ ßßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÂÂ ²ÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÜßßÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜßßßßÂÂÂÂ 
Ü²²±±°°ÂÂÜ ßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÂÂ ÛÂÂßßßÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Üßß ÜÂÂ°°±±²²Ü 
ÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂßÜÜÜÜÜÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßÂÂ ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛ
Û °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜ ßÜ ßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Üßß Üß ÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ° Û
Û ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂ108 GBA and 101 NDSÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ± Û
Û ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÜ Û ßßßÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜßßß Û ÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ² Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜßÂÂÂÂßßßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂwe're proud to present...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBratz: The MovieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ supplier: Stole it from a rich snob.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂpublisher: THQÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂstore: Sep/27/2007ÂÂÂÂ dumped: Apr/22/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ rating: 3+ÂÂ (PEGI)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlanguages: EnglishÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ size:ÂÂ 32 MbitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ save: PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ serial: AGB-BBUP-UKVÂÂÂÂÂÂ ver: v00ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ rom id: BRATZ MOVIEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂcrc32: CD485F79ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂmd5: E192F69D5FE9098CC0EE4F85AEEDB4EBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsha-1: 8BB3F1293D1FD60E5050CE522C26F869D76E982DÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ dump notes:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
ßÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Üß
ßÜ ßÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÛ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜÜÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜß Üß 
ÂÂ ßßÂÂ ß Û ÜÜÜÜÜß ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ Üß ÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßÜÜÜÜÜ ßÜÂÂ ÜÂÂ Û ßÜÜÜÜÜ Û ßÂÂ ßßÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÜÜÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ ÜÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÜÂÂ ÜÜÜÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂßÜÜßÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂ 
Üß ÜßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßßÜ ßÜ 
Üß ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ßÜ
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ TEAM SIR VG'S GOLD TROPHIESÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
ÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛ
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ108 - 04/22 - BRATZ MOVIEÂÂ- BBUP-UKV -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ107 - 03/07 - SAMURAI_DST1 - AOSE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ106 - 02/19 - BESTFRIENDSÂÂ- BHBE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ105 - 02/14 - WORD SAFARI: - BB8E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ104 - 02/09 - LETS RIDE FF - BEFE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ103 - 01/10 - TLOS TENÂÂÂÂ - BU7P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - EEPROM v126ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ[ '07 ]ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ102 - 12/25 - THE BEE GAME - BKFE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ101 - 12/04 - IGNITION COL - BIVP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ100 - 11/25 - AVATARÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BBWP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ099 - 11/24 - HSMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ- BJ2E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ098 - 11/24 - MATH PATROL: - BIYE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ097 - 11/23 - ENCHANTEDÂÂÂÂ- BZRE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ096 - 11/21 - CARSMATERÂÂÂÂ- BCPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ095 - 11/21 - PETZ-HAM2ÂÂÂÂ- AJHE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - SRAM v113ÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ094 - 11/20 - SURFS UPÂÂÂÂ - BXUP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ093 - 11/15 - CRASHSPYRO4ÂÂ- B54E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v122ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ092 - 11/06 - BARBIEIPÂÂÂÂ - BBNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ091 - 10/30 - SPONGEBOB AP - BZXE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ090 - 10/29 - NICK ATTACKÂÂ- BUJE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ089 - 10/29 - 4PACKRACINGÂÂ- BI4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - SRAM v113ÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ088 - 10/22 - AVATARÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BBWE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ087 - 10/12 - PUPPYLUVÂÂÂÂ - BYXE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ086 - 10/07 - DEALORNODEAL - BZNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ085 - 10/07 - BRATZ MOVIEÂÂ- BBUE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ084 - 10/07 - ARCTIC TALEÂÂ- BB5E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ083 - 06/29 - SPIDERMAN3ÂÂ - BI3F-NOE -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ082 - 05/30 - UNO FREEFALL - BUIP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ081 - 05/24 - LK_AND_DPÂÂÂÂ- BLPP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ080 - 05/18 - SHREK 3ÂÂÂÂÂÂ- B3HE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ079 - 05/09 - MMSBREAKEMÂÂ - BEME-USA - v01 -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ078 - 04/26 - POSTMAN PATÂÂ- BROP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ077 - 04/11 - DORA SPR STR - BDOP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ076 - 03/30 - DANCE BEATÂÂ - ABYP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ075 - 03/21 - NICKELODEONÂÂ- BI7E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - SRAM v113ÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ074 - 03/10 - UNO FREEFALL - BUIE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ073 - 03/10 - TROLLZHAIRAF - BT6P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ072 - 03/07 - NEMO2INCPACK - BNEE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ071 - 02/25 - POLLY POCKET - B3FE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ070 - 02/12 - ARTHURÂÂÂÂÂÂ - B2NE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ069 - 01/30 - SCRABBLESCRA - BLAP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ068 - 01/29 - SPONGECOMP1E - BSZP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ067 - 01/24 - LUR2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BYPX-EUU -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ066 - 01/21 - ALEDERMANNEU - BPVX-EUU -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ065 - 01/19 - SS DBL PACKÂÂ- BQWE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ064 - 01/19 - DOGZÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - B82P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ063 - 01/17 - BRATZDIAMOND - BXFP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ062 - 01/17 - NODDYTOYLAND - BNKP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ061 - 01/17 - BARBIE DMÂÂÂÂ- BBIP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ060 - 01/17 - SHAMUSADVÂÂÂÂ- BBAP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - EEPROM v126ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ059 - 01/17 - BARBIE12PREU - BB3P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ058 - 01/17 - ALEX RIDERÂÂ - BAWX-EUU -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ057 - 01/17 - TSPIES 2ÂÂÂÂ - B2LP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ056 - 01/17 - DORA DBL PAK - B2EE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ055 - 01/13 - DANNYPHANTOM - BUEP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ054 - 01/13 - MONSTERHOUSE - BQ7P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ053 - 01/10 - BRATZ BABYZÂÂ- BBZE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ052 - 01/04 - FAIRLYODDAGB - BF2P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ[ '06 ]ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ051 - 12/29 - ED EDD EDDYÂÂ- AE3E-USA - v01 -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v122ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ050 - 12/26 - OPEN SEASONÂÂ- BOAP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ049 - 12/26 - DOGZ FASHION - BFEF-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ048 - 12/26 - MEDALOFHONOR - AUGP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ047 - 12/22 - KINGOFEXNEOB - AKOE-USA - v01 -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v122ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ046 - 12/13 - AVATARÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BQZP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ045 - 12/08 - SBFOPÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ- BX6E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ044 - 12/07 - CARTONETW003 - MCPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ043 - 12/07 - TXRAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BTZP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ042 - 12/07 - CABBAGE PATC - BCGP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ041 - 12/07 - HELLOKITTYÂÂ - B86P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ040 - 12/07 - CHICKENSHOT2 - B6GP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ039 - 12/07 - SKYDANCERSÂÂ - B4DP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ038 - 12/07 - SBSPMOVIEFFF - B2BP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ037 - 11/30 - NICKTOONS003 - MN3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ036 - 11/28 - MATCHBOXMISS - BB4P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ035 - 11/25 - WCPOKERÂÂÂÂÂÂ- BP8P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ034 - 11/24 - MARCHPENGUIN - BQLE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ033 - 11/24 - HOT WHEELSÂÂ - BHXE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ032 - 11/24 - TSPIES 2ÂÂÂÂ - B2LE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ031 - 11/20 - TOMB RAIDERÂÂ- BL8E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ030 - 11/18 - MONT_NEMOÂÂÂÂ- BDZE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ029 - 11/17 - MR ADVANCEÂÂ - A9ME-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - SRAM F v102ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ028 - 11/16 - LIZZIE 2 SEÂÂ- BL4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - FLASH v131ÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ027 - 11/13 - SHREk 2-PENG - BXHE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ026 - 11/13 - SBBFBBNTFFFÂÂ- BU2E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ025 - 11/13 - SCOOBYMOVMON - BPUE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ024 - 11/13 - LOONEYTUNES2 - BLNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ023 - 11/13 - PMWANDMPMMMÂÂ- B6PE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ022 - 11/13 - SPORTSMAN'SÂÂ- B23E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ021 - 10/31 - MAJESCOS3IN1 - BRQE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ020 - 10/30 - 3N1SPORTSPAK - B3NE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ019 - 10/28 - SPIDER-MANÂÂ - BX3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - EEPROM v125ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ018 - 10/25 - UNO 52ÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BU5E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ017 - 10/25 - SNOOD2ONVACÂÂ- B2VE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ016 - 10/22 - HOTSTCHOTWRÂÂ- BQJE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ015 - 10/19 - SPONGEBOBCKK - BQ4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ014 - 10/19 - SHREK SHARKÂÂ- BS7E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ013 - 10/17 - DORA WORLD A - BXPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ012 - 10/17 - BRATZDIAMOND - BXFE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ011 - 10/17 - TMNT GBA 1+2 - BT8E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ010 - 10/17 - BARBIE12PRCS - BB3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ009 - 10/15 - MONSTERTRUCK - BYME-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ008 - 10/15 - KERPLUNKTATI - BXCE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ007 - 10/15 - UNOUNOSKIPBO - BUQE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ006 - 10/15 - ROCKEMSOCKEM - BR7E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ005 - 10/15 - PNATASHASSAP - BNPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ004 - 10/15 - HARLEMTROTER - BHNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ003 - 10/15 - MATCHBOXMISS - BB4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ002 - 10/15 - ATV THUNDERÂÂ- B3BE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ001 - 10/15 - SANTACLAUSE3 - B33E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂWALL OF SHAMEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ[ '06 ]ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ--- - 10/15 - BARBIE12PRCS - BB3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 16Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ(Underdumped -ÂÂ 32 Mbit - Proper Dump: svg-bb3e.zipÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ)ÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂOur GBA Dumps: www.tinyurl.com/ye5mcqÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Our NDS Dumps: www.tinyurl.com/yg5askÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛ
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
ßÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Üß
ßÜ ßÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÛ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜÜÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜß Üß 
ÂÂ ßßÂÂ ß Û ÜÜÜÜÜß ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ Üß ÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßÜÜÜÜÜ ßÜÂÂ ÜÂÂ Û ßÜÜÜÜÜ Û ßÂÂ ßßÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÜÜÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ ÜÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÜÂÂ ÜÜÜÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂßÜÜßÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂ 
Üß ÜßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßßÜ ßÜ 
Üß ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ßÜ
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ I have no comment of this European version of #085ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(Dumped October 7th last year), other than...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ I'm sorry to torture you again.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Greetings to the fine folksÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ at Sinabro and No-Intro!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
ßÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Üß
ßÜ ßÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜß Üß 
ÂÂ ßßÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßÂÂ ßß<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 12, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I want more GBA games
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Bet you $100000000000000000000000 that thier will be MORE DS games that GBA

Personally i still use my GBA SP out and about cos of its small size and the ability to play advance wars with 1 hand.. when my other hand is busy


----------



## thrillkill667 (Aug 15, 2008)

i havent played a atlus  game on the ds yet... but this look good


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1320730:date=Aug 5 2008, 01:27 PM:name=FAST6191)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Aug 5 2008, 01:27 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1320730"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->@raulpica we are well aware of the "last" game (I would link the thread but it appears to be in the magazine staff section) but it apparently never pre'd and dump date in the nfo is april. There was also the fire emblem betas but they would never be anything other than XXXX.

Personally although I did not get along with Yggdra Union I can see how it is a good game and would much rather the GBA died on this.

Still
2808_Bratz_the_Movie_EUR_GBA-SirVG 



Spoiler: nfo




<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßÛßßÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÂÂÜßÜ ÛÂÂÛ Ü Û Û Û ßÛß ßÜÛ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÜ ßÜß ÛÜ ßÜßÜß ÛÜÛÂÂÛÂÂ ÜÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛßÜÜÜßÛÛßßÛÛ²±° ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²Û ÛÛÂÂÛ ßÛ ÛÛÛÛ±ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÜßßßÜÛÜßßÜÛ²±° ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÜßßßÜÜÜßÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÜÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛ²Û²Û²ÛÛÛÛÛÛßÂÂ ßÛÛÛßÂÂ ßÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²Û²ÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ²²²²ÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛÜÂÂ ÜÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛ²²²²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ²²²²²ÛÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜÛ²²²²²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂÛ±²±²±²±²±ÛÜÂÂÛ±²±²±²±ÛÂÂÜÛ±²±²±²±²±ÛÂÂÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂÂÂ 
ÜÜÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂÜÜÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂß²²±±±±±±±²ÜÂÂÛ±±±±±ÛÂÂÜ²±±±±±±±²²ßÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂÜÜÂÂÛÂÂÛÂÂÜÜ
ß± ßÂÂÂÂÛ ß± ßÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂßßÛ±±±±±ÛÂÂÛ±°±°±ÛÂÂÛ±±±±±ÛßßÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂß ±ß ÛÂÂÂÂß ±ß
ÜÜßßßÜÜ Û ÜÜßßßÜÜ Û ÜÂÂÜ²±°±°±ÛÂÂÜ±°°°°°±ÜÂÂÛ±°±°±²ÜÂÂÜ Û ÜÜßßßÜÜ Û ÜÜßßßÜÜ
ÂÂÜßÂÂÜ ÛÂÂ ÜßÂÂÜ ÛÂÂÜ±°°°°°±ßÂÂ Û ° ° ° ÛÂÂ ß±°°°°°±ÜÂÂÛ ÜÂÂßÜÂÂ Û ÜÂÂßÜÂÂ
ÜßÂÂÛ±ÂÂÛ ÜßÂÂÛ±ÂÂÜ±°°°°°±ßÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂ ß±°°°°°±ÜÂÂ±ÛÂÂßÜ ÛÂÂ±ÛÂÂßÜ 
ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ±° ° °±ßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß±° ° °±ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜ
ÛßßÜÜÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÜÛÂÂÂÂ ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂ±±±±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂÂÂ ÛÜÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂ ÜÜßßÛ
ÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÂÂÂÂ ßßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÂÂ ²ÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÜßßÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜßßßßÂÂÂÂ 
Ü²²±±°°ÂÂÜ ßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÂÂ ÛÂÂßßßÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Üßß ÜÂÂ°°±±²²Ü 
ÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂßÜÜÜÜÜÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßÂÂ ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛ
Û °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜ ßÜ ßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Üßß Üß ÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ° Û
Û ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂ108 GBA and 101 NDSÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ ÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ± Û
Û ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÜÜ Û ßßßÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜßßß Û ÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ² Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜßÂÂÂÂßßßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂwe're proud to present...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBratz: The MovieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ supplier: Stole it from a rich snob.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂpublisher: THQÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂstore: Sep/27/2007ÂÂÂÂ dumped: Apr/22/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ rating: 3+ÂÂ (PEGI)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlanguages: EnglishÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ size:ÂÂ 32 MbitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ save: PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ serial: AGB-BBUP-UKVÂÂÂÂÂÂ ver: v00ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ rom id: BRATZ MOVIEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂcrc32: CD485F79ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂmd5: E192F69D5FE9098CC0EE4F85AEEDB4EBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsha-1: 8BB3F1293D1FD60E5050CE522C26F869D76E982DÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ dump notes:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
ßÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Üß
ßÜ ßÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÛ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜÜÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜß Üß 
ÂÂ ßßÂÂ ß Û ÜÜÜÜÜß ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ Üß ÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßÜÜÜÜÜ ßÜÂÂ ÜÂÂ Û ßÜÜÜÜÜ Û ßÂÂ ßßÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÜÜÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ ÜÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÜÂÂ ÜÜÜÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂßÜÜßÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂ 
Üß ÜßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßßÜ ßÜ 
Üß ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ßÜ
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ TEAM SIR VG'S GOLD TROPHIESÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
ÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛ
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ108 - 04/22 - BRATZ MOVIEÂÂ- BBUP-UKV -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ107 - 03/07 - SAMURAI_DST1 - AOSE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ106 - 02/19 - BESTFRIENDSÂÂ- BHBE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ105 - 02/14 - WORD SAFARI: - BB8E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ104 - 02/09 - LETS RIDE FF - BEFE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ103 - 01/10 - TLOS TENÂÂÂÂ - BU7P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - EEPROM v126ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ[ '07 ]ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ102 - 12/25 - THE BEE GAME - BKFE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ101 - 12/04 - IGNITION COL - BIVP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ100 - 11/25 - AVATARÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BBWP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ099 - 11/24 - HSMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ- BJ2E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ098 - 11/24 - MATH PATROL: - BIYE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ097 - 11/23 - ENCHANTEDÂÂÂÂ- BZRE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ096 - 11/21 - CARSMATERÂÂÂÂ- BCPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ095 - 11/21 - PETZ-HAM2ÂÂÂÂ- AJHE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - SRAM v113ÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ094 - 11/20 - SURFS UPÂÂÂÂ - BXUP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ093 - 11/15 - CRASHSPYRO4ÂÂ- B54E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v122ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ092 - 11/06 - BARBIEIPÂÂÂÂ - BBNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ091 - 10/30 - SPONGEBOB AP - BZXE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ090 - 10/29 - NICK ATTACKÂÂ- BUJE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ089 - 10/29 - 4PACKRACINGÂÂ- BI4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - SRAM v113ÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ088 - 10/22 - AVATARÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BBWE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ087 - 10/12 - PUPPYLUVÂÂÂÂ - BYXE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ086 - 10/07 - DEALORNODEAL - BZNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ085 - 10/07 - BRATZ MOVIEÂÂ- BBUE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ084 - 10/07 - ARCTIC TALEÂÂ- BB5E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ083 - 06/29 - SPIDERMAN3ÂÂ - BI3F-NOE -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ082 - 05/30 - UNO FREEFALL - BUIP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ081 - 05/24 - LK_AND_DPÂÂÂÂ- BLPP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ080 - 05/18 - SHREK 3ÂÂÂÂÂÂ- B3HE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ079 - 05/09 - MMSBREAKEMÂÂ - BEME-USA - v01 -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ078 - 04/26 - POSTMAN PATÂÂ- BROP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ077 - 04/11 - DORA SPR STR - BDOP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ076 - 03/30 - DANCE BEATÂÂ - ABYP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ075 - 03/21 - NICKELODEONÂÂ- BI7E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - SRAM v113ÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ074 - 03/10 - UNO FREEFALL - BUIE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ073 - 03/10 - TROLLZHAIRAF - BT6P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ072 - 03/07 - NEMO2INCPACK - BNEE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ071 - 02/25 - POLLY POCKET - B3FE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ070 - 02/12 - ARTHURÂÂÂÂÂÂ - B2NE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ069 - 01/30 - SCRABBLESCRA - BLAP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ068 - 01/29 - SPONGECOMP1E - BSZP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ067 - 01/24 - LUR2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BYPX-EUU -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ066 - 01/21 - ALEDERMANNEU - BPVX-EUU -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ065 - 01/19 - SS DBL PACKÂÂ- BQWE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ064 - 01/19 - DOGZÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - B82P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ063 - 01/17 - BRATZDIAMOND - BXFP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ062 - 01/17 - NODDYTOYLAND - BNKP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ061 - 01/17 - BARBIE DMÂÂÂÂ- BBIP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ060 - 01/17 - SHAMUSADVÂÂÂÂ- BBAP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - EEPROM v126ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ059 - 01/17 - BARBIE12PREU - BB3P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ058 - 01/17 - ALEX RIDERÂÂ - BAWX-EUU -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ057 - 01/17 - TSPIES 2ÂÂÂÂ - B2LP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ056 - 01/17 - DORA DBL PAK - B2EE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ055 - 01/13 - DANNYPHANTOM - BUEP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ054 - 01/13 - MONSTERHOUSE - BQ7P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ053 - 01/10 - BRATZ BABYZÂÂ- BBZE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ052 - 01/04 - FAIRLYODDAGB - BF2P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ[ '06 ]ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ051 - 12/29 - ED EDD EDDYÂÂ- AE3E-USA - v01 -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v122ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ050 - 12/26 - OPEN SEASONÂÂ- BOAP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ049 - 12/26 - DOGZ FASHION - BFEF-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ048 - 12/26 - MEDALOFHONOR - AUGP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ047 - 12/22 - KINGOFEXNEOB - AKOE-USA - v01 -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v122ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ046 - 12/13 - AVATARÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BQZP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ045 - 12/08 - SBFOPÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ- BX6E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ044 - 12/07 - CARTONETW003 - MCPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ043 - 12/07 - TXRAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BTZP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ042 - 12/07 - CABBAGE PATC - BCGP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ041 - 12/07 - HELLOKITTYÂÂ - B86P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ040 - 12/07 - CHICKENSHOT2 - B6GP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ039 - 12/07 - SKYDANCERSÂÂ - B4DP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ038 - 12/07 - SBSPMOVIEFFF - B2BP-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ037 - 11/30 - NICKTOONS003 - MN3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ036 - 11/28 - MATCHBOXMISS - BB4P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ035 - 11/25 - WCPOKERÂÂÂÂÂÂ- BP8P-EUR -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ034 - 11/24 - MARCHPENGUIN - BQLE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ033 - 11/24 - HOT WHEELSÂÂ - BHXE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ032 - 11/24 - TSPIES 2ÂÂÂÂ - B2LE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ031 - 11/20 - TOMB RAIDERÂÂ- BL8E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ030 - 11/18 - MONT_NEMOÂÂÂÂ- BDZE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ029 - 11/17 - MR ADVANCEÂÂ - A9ME-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - SRAM F v102ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ028 - 11/16 - LIZZIE 2 SEÂÂ- BL4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - FLASH v131ÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ027 - 11/13 - SHREk 2-PENG - BXHE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ026 - 11/13 - SBBFBBNTFFFÂÂ- BU2E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ025 - 11/13 - SCOOBYMOVMON - BPUE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ024 - 11/13 - LOONEYTUNES2 - BLNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ023 - 11/13 - PMWANDMPMMMÂÂ- B6PE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ022 - 11/13 - SPORTSMAN'SÂÂ- B23E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ021 - 10/31 - MAJESCOS3IN1 - BRQE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ020 - 10/30 - 3N1SPORTSPAK - B3NE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ019 - 10/28 - SPIDER-MANÂÂ - BX3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ256Mbit - EEPROM v125ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ018 - 10/25 - UNO 52ÂÂÂÂÂÂ - BU5E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ017 - 10/25 - SNOOD2ONVACÂÂ- B2VE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ016 - 10/22 - HOTSTCHOTWRÂÂ- BQJE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ015 - 10/19 - SPONGEBOBCKK - BQ4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ014 - 10/19 - SHREK SHARKÂÂ- BS7E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ013 - 10/17 - DORA WORLD A - BXPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ012 - 10/17 - BRATZDIAMOND - BXFE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ011 - 10/17 - TMNT GBA 1+2 - BT8E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ128Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ010 - 10/17 - BARBIE12PRCS - BB3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ009 - 10/15 - MONSTERTRUCK - BYME-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ008 - 10/15 - KERPLUNKTATI - BXCE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ007 - 10/15 - UNOUNOSKIPBO - BUQE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - No SaveÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂ006 - 10/15 - ROCKEMSOCKEM - BR7E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ005 - 10/15 - PNATASHASSAP - BNPE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ004 - 10/15 - HARLEMTROTER - BHNE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ003 - 10/15 - MATCHBOXMISS - BB4E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ002 - 10/15 - ATV THUNDERÂÂ- B3BE-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 32Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ001 - 10/15 - SANTACLAUSE3 - B33E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 64Mbit - EEPROM v124ÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂWALL OF SHAMEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ[ '06 ]ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÛ
ÛÂÂ--- - 10/15 - BARBIE12PRCS - BB3E-USA -ÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂ 16Mbit - PasswordÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂ(Underdumped -ÂÂ 32 Mbit - Proper Dump: svg-bb3e.zipÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ)ÂÂÛ
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û
ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂOur GBA Dumps: www.tinyurl.com/ye5mcqÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ
ÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Our NDS Dumps: www.tinyurl.com/yg5askÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛ
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
ßÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Üß
ßÜ ßÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÛ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜÜÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÜßßßÜÂÂÜÜÜß Üß 
ÂÂ ßßÂÂ ß Û ÜÜÜÜÜß ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ Üß ÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßÜÜÜÜÜ ßÜÂÂ ÜÂÂ Û ßÜÜÜÜÜ Û ßÂÂ ßßÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÜÜÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ ÜÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂ ßÜÜßÂÂÂÂÜÂÂ ÜÜÜÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂßÜÜßÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂ ÜÂÂ ßÜÂÂÂÂÜÜÂÂ 
Üß ÜßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂßßßßÜ ßÜ 
Üß ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ßÜ
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ I have no comment of this European version of #085ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(Dumped October 7th last year), other than...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ I'm sorry to torture you again.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Greetings to the fine folksÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Û
Û ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ at Sinabro and No-Intro!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ Û
ßÜ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û Üß
ßÜ ßÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜß Üß 
ÂÂ ßßÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÜÜÜÜÜßßßßÂÂ ßß<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Talk about strange. Never suspected that it didn't pre. Well duh, it's a lot better having this on the homepage as the last GBA game than Bratz: The Movie <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />

<!--quoteo(post=1353387:date=Aug 20 2008, 10:04 PM:name=PharaohsVizier)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Aug 20 2008, 10:04 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1353387"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Any chance this European release has French in it?  I know that the GBATemp listing isn't always 100% accurate.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Just checked it, only English.


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 8, 2008)

This game has been the latest GBA release for half a year. I think it's time to call the GBA officially DEAD.


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope, not quite yet... end of September will be the last release... the unOFFICIAL FULL translation of Mother 3... 

http://mother3.fobby.net

these guys have been working for over a year now to get it right... and they are pulling out all the stops... it will be better than Nintendo could have ever done!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Sort of. It won't get a number, due to not being a Nintendo-licensed retail release.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 17, 2008)

The PSP version got released.


----------



## xanth (Sep 17, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> This game has been the latest GBA release for half a year. I think it's time to call the GBA officially DEAD.



2nd this motion. I'll be breaking out my EFA for the Mother 3 release, but I haven't used it in so long, I'll have to go digging through boxes to find it first. GBA's dead, which is a shame, since it really just puttered out at the end there for about a year.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 21, 2008)

Over 2000 votes on this game!

And I still havn't played it.


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 26, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Nope, not quite yet... end of September will be the last release... the unOFFICIAL FULL translation of Mother 3...
> 
> http://mother3.fobby.net
> 
> these guys have been working for over a year now to get it right... and they are pulling out all the stops... it will be better than Nintendo could have ever done!



I think they're saying it won't be ready for about another four weeks. In the Need to do list only the testing looks like it has to be done. But on the front page, the guy is saying there is one last hack, and the final testing and polishing, which he mentions should take a few weeks(about 4-ish he claims).

So will it be out by the end of the month(which is a couple days)? Or in a few weeks? Either way, I can't believe it's almost finally done. These guys are great.


----------



## king_j1984 (Oct 11, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be out in at most a week now!
I have nearly finished this game, then it will be straight onto Mother 3!


----------



## johnnywalker (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish I was some years younger and had GBA! I was very sad having GB Color in the era of GBA's titles.


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 2, 2008)

The last GBA game ever came out. Rest in peace, GBA. You were a wonderful handheld. We loved you, no, we LOVE you... FOREVER.


----------



## SaddQ (Mar 21, 2011)

*remembers the GBA with joy*

GBA 2001-2008


RIP


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice bump.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Mar 29, 2011)

I still play GBA games (on my PSP, since my GBA SP's battery died and I don't think I can replace it).


----------

